# Bird Survey



## Mi. Chuck (Jun 12, 2018)

This is the first time in decades that I've noticed a definite lack of small birds in my area. Usually in the fall I see flocks of Red Wing Blackbirds, grackles, and starlings migrating through the marshes along Lake Erie. I don't recall seeing the enormous flocks. I don't have many small birds such as juncos, cardinals, mourning doves, and chickadees as in the past. Hopefully it's more a matter of the lack of snow cover, but I wonder. What have been your experiences this year? Thanks.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I haven't seen grackles since probably when the robins left, maybe before.
I get sparrows, blue jays, and pigeons at the bird feeder.
I also get downy woodpecker pair and a red-bellied woodpecker at the suet blocks.
How common is it for both of these small woodpeckers to be so close?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I was seeing large flocks of doves at late as 2 weeks ago. I found the remains of a cardinal on Friday, mainly just a pile of red feathers left.


----------



## Mi. Chuck (Jun 12, 2018)

Petronius said:


> I haven't seen grackles since probably when the robins left, maybe before.
> I get sparrows, blue jays, and pigeons at the bird feeder.
> I also get downy woodpecker pair and a red-bellied woodpecker at the suet blocks.
> How common is it for both of these small woodpeckers to be so close?


----------



## Mi. Chuck (Jun 12, 2018)

Not uncommon to have multiple woodpeckers on the same tree. Never saw more than one bird at a time on the suet cake. Only birds around in any numbers are the starlings and sparrows. No more Rose finches either. Last year had as many as 15-20 cardinals around the feeder, but nothing this year. I wonder why? Thx for the reply.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Mi. Chuck said:


> Not uncommon to have multiple woodpeckers on the same tree. Never saw more than one bird at a time on the suet cake. Only birds around in any numbers are the starlings and sparrows. No more Rose finches either. Last year had as many as 15-20 cardinals around the feeder, but nothing this year. I wonder why? Thx for the reply.


I only get one woodpecker at a time, except for the occasional male and female. Well, they actually fly one at a time, back and forth. The sparrows will sometimes go two at a time, but they stay away when the wood pecker is there.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

My feeder is swamped, I have all of the different winter birds every day. They go thru a 2 gal bucket of sun flower seed every day plus cracked corn and suet.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Nothing on my feeders at all


----------



## Mi. Chuck (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks to all! Was a very unscientific and small sample size, however I'm not alone in seeing fewer birds. It's great that some of you have plenty. I don't understand why others have few. Bird flu? Thanks again.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

We have more chickadees this year that in many years. Have a few woodpeckers but no finches. We have 2 pilated woodpeckers that make a visit a couple times a week


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I haven't seen any cardinals since maybe around Thanksgiving. A couple of days ago they showed up. Today I saw two males and a female at the feeder. The slightly bigger male was chasing the smaller male away.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

There are cardinals, at Erie Metro Park Marina, all summer. The male can get pretty aggressive at times.


----------



## Mi. Chuck (Jun 12, 2018)

DecoySlayer said:


> There are cardinals, at Erie Metro Park Marina, all summer. The male can get pretty aggressive at times.


With this snow, the cardinals showed up at my feeders in good numbers. Their food must have been covered and they're looking for a hand out. Thx.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

West sider here-
In the winter months I watch the feeders religiously, write down species and numbers. Cardinals, pileated wp, pine sisken didn't show up until a week ago. Juncos, and chickadees we may always have? Seems purple finch numbers are low??? Who knows.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

My cardinals showed up sunday and were on feeder before light this morning.all males tho


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I saw a mourning dove pecking the ground under the bird feeder this morning. First one I saw in two or three months. In warm weather, there is usually three or more hanging around. The disappeared until I saw this one today. Same situation with the cardinals yesterday.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

We have 6 or 8 doves here and they seem to come and go. I miss seeing the cardinals as we don't have any here. We had a lot of them downstate but we had a lot of pines there .. Saw a couple of nuthatches this morning the first ones I have seen this year. Still no finches and we had a lot of them last year


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

I only get purple finches no yellows,but I dont use thistle seed either.
I have more chickadees this yr then last yr and I love that their feerless.they dont even want to leave when I'm filling feeder.
Low on cardinals so far this yr,had a Male and 2 females this weekend.
Very low on cedar wax wings and they are one of my favorites.
Lots of Jay's,doves,sparrows,nuthatches and junkos.
Lots of small woodpeckers on suet and seed.have a big red belly wood pecker and he is ruler of my feeder noone gets in his way he runs off blue jays.
I love watching the feeders and can do it for hrs


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

We had a Whippoorwill singing his little heart out, Sunday morning. -5* and that little guy was yammering non-stop. I always thought they were gone in Winter, and returned in March. We haven't heard him since


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

The cardinals are here today. between the two feeders I must have two dozen of them.


----------

